# Volkfest wales 22-23rd Agust 2009



## cloudnine (Jun 3, 2009)

On this weekend at margam park if any of you were interested

http://www.volksfestwales.org.uk/

Im off tomorrow as sundays forecast is not too clever


----------



## Ti22 (Mar 24, 2009)

Might pop over.. anyone else going?


----------



## BENJY (Oct 26, 2005)

Yeah i should be going for a look on sunday if the weather holds up!


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Planning on going, the boy was looking forward to this but has had some bad news this afternoon, so its down to him if we do or not.


----------



## TANNERS (Jul 15, 2007)

GUTTED GUTTED ABSALUTELY GUTTED


Y DO I NEVER KNOW WHEN THINGS ARE ON GUTTED:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


----------



## HAWKEY_SKYLINE (Mar 23, 2008)

TANNERS said:


> GUTTED GUTTED ABSALUTELY GUTTED
> 
> Y DO I NEVER KNOW WHEN THINGS ARE ON GUTTED:devil::devil::devil::devil::devil::devil:


was a good night and day apart from the hangover lol but weather held off 
got a link to some pics for ya fella 

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=131981

:thumb::thumb:


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Hey missed this thread. I won 2nd on the SEAT section. :thumb:


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Nice one. What got first in the SEAT section?


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Dave's trackday Ibiza, too much detail to compete with. All stripped out with painted/polished floor, engine bay, etc.

Teach me to spend two days de swirling :buffer:

http://www.seatcupra.net/forums/showpost.php?p=2576143&postcount=434


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Didn't realise yours was the white SEAT, everytime I walked past you were cleaning it. I thought it was one of the best looking cars at the show.


----------



## Carr20VT (Jan 11, 2006)

Cheers Huw. :thumb:


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know any other good car shows in south wales?


----------

